# My 02 spec V



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is my 02 spec v. It's a great car and I love the torque. It has nothing on my sr20ve nx but it's a great dd. I installed Aem intake/Dc header/Ur pulley & greddy exhaust. I have a couple more mods to throw on when I move back to NY soon but I will post those up later.

Cons: I am not to fond of the red interior it's nice for about a second thats my opinion. The wheels are to damn heavy. The paint sucks. Other than that I love it.


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

nice ride man, who owns the yellow one in the backround :thumbup:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

cgnizmo said:


> nice ride man, who owns the yellow one in the backround :thumbup:



that belongs to a guy upstairs there are two others as well in the next building over


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

owww how i miss my nissan


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

Where in Pompano are you? that parking lot looks real familiar


----------



## serkz (Sep 30, 2005)

yer just tell him where ur at so he can come and jack u for ur ride


----------

